# wow auf einer externen festplatte



## Roch (5. März 2008)

hi

also meine frag is kann man wow auf einer externen festplatte instalieren?

wenn das geht hat das dann irgendwelche nach teile oder sonstiges

und zu guter letzte wenn das funktioniert wird das dann eig. im sofware ordner (da wo man alle installierten programme sieht) am pc angezeigt


danke im vorraus 

Mfg roch


----------



## Kwax (5. März 2008)

Natürlich funktioniert das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und World of Warcraft wird dann ganz normal in dem Ordner angezeigt wo Du es rein kopiert hast auf Deiner externen HD. Sprich: X:\Spiele\World of Warcraft zum Beispiel.


----------



## Umaline (5. März 2008)

naja ich denke mal du redest von einer USB-Festplatte... und das würde ich dir nicht empfehlen! Denn dann ist die Zugriffszeit auf die Festplatte einfach zu lang und du bremst dein restliches System aus


----------



## millakilla (5. März 2008)

also von einer externen usb festplatte aus wow spielen, davon würde ich dir auch abraten

aber es dort raufzukopieren geht auf jedenfall


----------



## Roch (5. März 2008)

aso
ich rede von solchen externen festplatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (syr aber kenn mich mit pcs und dem ganzen überhaupt ned aus^^) link
weil mir ein freund erzählt hat das er css über eine externe festplatte spielt

und da ich nicht immer mein pc mit nehmen will dacht ich mir ich insterlliere mir wow drauf und kann die dann halt auf einen anderen pc anschliesen und dann wow spielen

@ Umaline wie meinst du das mit dem restlichen system abbremsen

danke  hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Roch


----------



## millakilla (5. März 2008)

Umaline meint das glaube ich so, die Datenübertragungsrate von Externen Festplatten ist geringen wie die die intern eingebaut sind und deswegen läuft es insgesammt langsamer.


Auf deinem Saturn Link kann ich keine Festplatte sehen :/


----------



## Umaline (5. März 2008)

1) Dein Link geht nicht... schrieb bitte einfach die Details hier rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2) Einfach draufkopieren und überall spielen wird nicht funktionieren, denn WoW hat auch Registryeinträge

Registry wird auf dem Laufwerk gespeichert aufdem du dein Windoof installiert hast.
Dadurch kannst du die Daten auch nur auf Rechnern "abrufen" auf denen ebenfalls WoW installiert ist!

Und in diesem Fall brauchst du dann wiederrum keine ext. Festplatte, da du an jedem Rechner auf dem WoW installiert ist auch deinen Account einloggen kannst.



Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Uma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (5. März 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> 2) Einfach draufkopieren und überall spielen wird nicht funktionieren, denn WoW hat auch Registryeinträge



Kann ich nicht bestätigen: Ein Freund hat sein System komplett neu aufgesetzt, kam mit seiner externen HD zu mir, hat sich die Stammdaten rüber kopiert, sind zu ihm haben dann die Platte angeschlossen er hat seine AddOns installiert -> Spiel gestartet, Accountdaten eingegeben und gespielt ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht schreibt sich aber auch automatisch etwas in die Registry beim starten des Spiels. Es läuft auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme. Und von Geschwindigkeitseinbußen sehe ich auch nichts wenn ich mal bei ihm bin.

Edit: Sein Rechner ist schlechter wie meiner, kann trotzdem ohne Probleme spielen.


----------



## Umaline (5. März 2008)

mhh also das würde mich jetzt wundern ehrlichgesagt...

(gleich mal testen daheim)


----------



## Roch (5. März 2008)

Also die festplatte: 

Festplatten-Typ: extern
 	Speicherkapazität: 120 GB
 	Drehzahl (Geschwindigkeit): 5400 U/min
 	Zugriffszeit: 8,5 ms
 	Anschluss: USB 2.0
        Baugröße: 2,5 Zoll
        Pufferspeicher: 8 MB
 	für Notebooks geeignet
        Stromversorgung über USB

geht das eig auch das man das gleich von der platte ausstartet also ich mein das man her geht dort beim zeichen doppel klick macht und das dann läuft? 
das wär dann nämlich echt klasse =)


Mfg Roch


----------



## x3n0n (5. März 2008)

Ja, das ist eine USB 2.0 Festplatte, bei der musst du beachten, dass die auch nur an einem USB 2.0 Anschluss mit voller Geschwindigkeit läuft.
Ich persönlich würde WoW nicht von einer externen Festplatte aus spielen da, wie von Umaline schon gesagt, das System ausgebremst wird, wen das jedoch nicht stört, der kann so ruhig zocken.

WoW braucht keine Registry-Einträge, es speichert alle Einstellungen im WDB und WTF Ordner (afaik).


----------



## Mr.Martin (5. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine USB 2.0 Festplatte, bei der musst du beachten, dass die auch nur an einem USB 2.0 Anschluss mit voller Geschwindigkeit läuft.
> Ich persönlich würde WoW nicht von einer externen Festplatte aus spielen da, wie von Umaline schon gesagt, das System ausgebremst wird, wen das jedoch nicht stört, der kann so ruhig zocken.
> 
> WoW braucht keine Registry-Einträge, es speichert alle Einstellungen im WDB und WTF Ordner (afaik).



Jo kann allem zustimmen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie schnell Firewire ist, aber vieleicht ist das ja besser um zu Zocken?


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> WoW braucht keine Registry-Einträge, es speichert alle Einstellungen im WDB und WTF Ordner (afaik).



Jein. Es macht auch einige Registry-Einträge. Aber die werden sowieso bei jedem Start überprüft und wenn nötig wieder erstellt.
D.h. es ist total Wayne ob man das Spiel normal installiert oder einfach rüberkopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Du kannst ohne Probleme so spielen. Allerdings wirst du wohl desöfteren lange Ladezeiten haben da die Übertragungsrate nicht gerade die beste ist....


(Ich hab mal ein DVD-ROM-Laufwerk mit nem IDE-to-USB Adapter an nen alten PC angeschlossen. Leider hat der nur USB 1 unterstützt... Office 2007 brauchte damals ca. eine Stunde zum installieren *fg* )


----------



## -Stiffi- (6. März 2008)

WoW speichert alles in Ortnern ab z.B. ACC's, Einstellungen, Interface usw.
Und das mit der Externenfestplatte, naja ich würde es persönlich auch nicht machen da es zu doll aus gebremst wird.
Ich habs 1x versucht und bin nicht davon überzeugt.
Meine Meinung sind Ex. Festplatten nur zum Daten sichern da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roch (6. März 2008)

ok danke


mfg Roch


ps: 100 beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jetzt schon 101^^)


----------

